# Oregon - McKenzie Pass?



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

Does anyone know the status of snow removal on OR 242 at McKenzie Pass? Was thinking about riding to the summit from the east (Sisters) over Memorial Day weekend. Would like to catch it before it opens to cars...


----------



## leerltw (Sep 1, 2008)

*Info from another site*

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=532442&highlight=mckenzie


----------



## BrianN (Feb 11, 2008)

Rode the pass saturday - from Sisters it was about thirty miles round trip. Short, but car free. If you have not ridden this, I highly reccomend it.

-B


----------

